# Beretta 70S 24K 007?



## snappy7 (Dec 7, 2014)

I am looking for help on any information relevant to this gun from my father’s estate. It is a Beretta model 70S Serial #A55007Y. It is 24k gold and fully engraved with wood grips. The left side of the slide is stamped PIETRO BERETTA GARDONE V.T. CAL .380 MADE IN ITALY. The right side is stamped BERDEN CORPORATION NY, NY MOD 70S. The manufacturers box has the top number as 0632718G00TRA. Inside of the box are two warranty cards. One is from Beretta USA, the other is from RUKO of Canada. I am looking for production numbers and any information about this pistol. I am running into nothing but dead ends and would appreciate any help, especially any kind of valuation.


----------



## wc153221 (Dec 12, 2014)

I would write to Beretta. they should be able to give you a production date & what distributor the gun was originally shipped to. RUKO is a knife distributor in Canada and at first blush I bet it was something produced for them as a dealer award or a presentation piece given to one of the company management. When you write to Beretta see if they did the work on the gun or if it was done by an outside party. When you get that info you can determine if this is a "one of kind" item or not. If it is a one of a kind item then it gets very hard to put a price on it due to no previous sales to track. Get some more info then you can start getting the idea of a price.


----------



## snappy7 (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I did contact Beretta USA and they were not able to give me any information. This gun is prior to their records so they have nothing on it. I suppose I will have to try FABBRICA D’ARMI PIETRO BERETTA S.p.A. of Italy.


----------



## black1970 (Jan 15, 2015)

Call them back and tell them the Roman numerals that are stamped on the right side of the trigger guard. Mine is 9XX which is 1973. Only took 5 minutes.


----------

